# Light Sensor Problem



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I found that the end gate on my drag strip will not work in direct sunlight. I guess it over powers the light sensors. I built a make shift cardboard cover that seemed to help somewhat, but didn't completely fix the problem. If one sensor gets more light then the other, it tends to be random which lane lights up first. Some races where you can clearly see one car get there first....the opposite lane will light up. I tried a different end gate with the same results, so the problem is not the gate.

Anyone have an idea on how to correct this problem?










:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not sure what sensors you are using (timing system brand) or how deep you have them in the track, so my answers will be pretty generic in nature. having these kind of details in advance helps with diagnoses long distance.
most light collecting sensors like the the light to be from directly above the sensor face.
the picture seems to indicate that the sun is very low in the sky and the rays are at quite an angle to the horizontal of the track.
the light source is desired to be perpendicular to the horizontal of the track and face of the sensors.
having one sensor a little deeper in the track than the other causes trouble too.
upon examination and evaluation of the track and sensors for these variables, more specific suggestions can be made.
also the manufacturer of the timing system if readily available or the manufacturer of the sensors if a home timing system is in use.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

It is the stock end gate that comes with the Auto World Drag Strip.










:dude:


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I thnk you need a consistent light shining on the sensors but not too bright of an overhead light source. I am guessing that direct sun is too bright. You may try adding a small light inside the tunnel to see if it solves the problem.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

too little light causes the sensors to mis-trip also. 

if you take the finish section inside and turn the lights out one lane will keep tripping.

For example when i had my drag track setup you could not do night time drag races with the lights off because the finish line would keep self tripping.

just keep the drag set out of the direct sunlight, under a tree would work. AW didn't setup a way to adjust the sensitivity of the photo sensor so it only works in a narrow range of light and dark.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, I found out it won't work in the dark. The only way to get it to work outside was completely under the carport. It is really limiting to where you can use it. They need to design some way to adjust the sensors.

:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you want adjustable sensitivity, buy a Slot Dragon system


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> if you want adjustable sensitivity, buy a Slot Dragon system


I have looked at it. Need to do some more reading about it.

:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ask fishe R man then.


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

When I had mine outside I had to cover the sensors on the bottom real good before it worked right.
GARY


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

*You got to much light.*

You got to much light. Reduce the size of the entrance/exit of the tunnel. Build some end-caps. If that doesn't help, spray paint the inside flat black. If still not working paint the outside silver. If still not working make flipper-doors for the cars to enter and exit. If still have problem but works fine indoors, check the light getting to the underside of the eyes.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Or only race outside on cloudy days...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

or only with a Solar Eclipse in place.


----------

